# Camara EERM, 8th vs 9th edition



## eedan (Dec 17, 2010)

As one aspect of my study strategy, I am deciding on a reference manual such as Camara or Chepalati

I was loaned a copy of the 8th edition of Camara's EERM.

The newest 9th edition advertises------"What’s Changed from the Electrical Engineering Reference Manual, 8th Edition?"

* New chapters on power system analysis, protection and safety, and power system management

* Nine updated chapters—including extensively revised rotating DC machinery, rotating AC machinery, and illumination chapters

* Content that exclusively covers the NCEES Power exam specifications

When I looked at the table of contents, the advertisement seems accurate.

9th table of contents: http://ppi2pass.com/ppi/PPIInfo_fl_bookInfo-EPRM-EPRMtoc.pdf

8th table of contents: http://www.amazon.com/Electrical-Engineeri...ader_1591261112

However, I don't think there is a big enough difference between the editions to justify $200, do you?

One more comment on reference textbooks.... it seems that people recommend grainger for power system analysis and chapman for machinery.

I am thinking it may be best to use my college textbooks that I am familiar with, rather than the 'best' books?

Thanks!


----------



## cableguy (Dec 18, 2010)

I have one, here's my post:

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=12790

If you already have the 8th ed, don't spend $200 on the new one. Not worth it. I have both.

I bought Chelapati as well, it's a decent book. Problems are good to go through, but they're designed for the old PE exam (long problems), not today's rapid fire problems.

I also bought Grainger's book. Excellent reference. Get it used on Amazon.


----------



## eedan (Dec 22, 2010)

thanks!!!


----------



## Deadbeat_Mike (Dec 28, 2010)

I have the 8th edition and don't plan on messing with the 9th edition although it would be nice to get rid of the excess chapters and reduce the overall size to make it more manageable.

On that subject, anyone have the pdf file of the 8th edition index? I want to have it separate as a reference and, of course, PPI only has the 9th edition on the website for download at this point.


----------



## Deadbeat_Mike (Dec 28, 2010)

Michael Huntwork said:


> I have the 8th edition and don't plan on messing with the 9th edition although it would be nice to get rid of the excess chapters and reduce the overall size to make it more manageable.
> On that subject, anyone have the pdf file of the 8th edition index? I want to have it separate as a reference and, of course, PPI only has the 9th edition on the website for download at this point.


So, I called PPI to see if they could email it to me and "they don't have it anymore".

Nice.

If anyone has it I would appreciate a copy. I don't really feel like standing in front of the copy machine. Especially since I have my doubts about the usefulness of it in the long run.


----------



## agabee (Jan 1, 2011)

eedan said:


> As one aspect of my study strategy, I am deciding on a reference manual such as Camara or Chepalati
> I was loaned a copy of the 8th edition of Camara's EERM.
> 
> The newest 9th edition advertises------"What’s Changed from the Electrical Engineering Reference Manual, 8th Edition?"
> ...



i used just the 8th, didnt get the 9th; i dont think either is worth it.


----------

